# delete history on MS Word 2004



## skyler123 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi... how do i permanently remove the history (this wk, last wk, this month, last month, etc) on ms word 2004 in the project gallery? i put the setting to 1 file, but then when i turn it back to the default (50 files), then the history shows again. how do i get rid of the history permanently? any suggestion would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------

